# [The Duality] [Dual System, Godavari & Skylake in a Phanteks P400]



## Duality92 (Jun 14, 2016)

*Diginate.com ❚❚ CableMod.com ❚❚ bequiet.com ❚❚ Phanteks.com ❚❚ Gigabyte.com ❚❚ FrozenQPCMods.com* 

I'm going to be building a dual system inside the new Phantek P400. One of the system for my desk, which is the rig I will be on for gaming, the second will be for my TV which is also in the living room. 

With this in mind, you can rest assured I'll be aiming for silence.

I hope this build will inspire more people to make dual system builds as they have a good use, but I rarely see any. Dual systems enable a user to have two computers within arms reach while possibly reducing physically the size needed of two seperate systems.

I started this build a few months ago and I thought you guys might like to follow 


​*ATX System for Gaming*

Intel i5 6600K
*Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5*
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200/16, 2*4GB
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
ADATA SP900 m.2 256GB
WD Green 2TB 3.5"


*ITX System for my HTPC*

AMD 7870K
*Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI*
Kingston HyperX Fury 1866/10 @ 2133/10, 2*8GB *or* Crucial Ballistix LP 1600/8 2*4GB @ 2133/8
Samsung 840 EVO 256GB
WD Green 2TB 3.5"

*Rest of the hardware (cooling, power, etc.)*

2 * *Phanteks PH-TC12LS* With EK Vardar F4-120
4 * *Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 80mm for the rear intake*
2 * EK Furious Vardar FF4-140 for the front exhaust
2 * *Phanteks PWM Fan Hub*
Phantek P400 Anthracite Grey
Antec EDG750 80+ Gold, 750 watt modular PSU
*Phanteks Power Splitter*


Painted Case - 2016-04-16


































ITX System tease - 2016-04-17




Lighting Preview - 2016-04-30




Cable management!- 2016-05-05




Dual Systems! - 2016-05-07


​


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 14, 2016)

I want to say a really big thank you to CableMod! You have to try out their *Configurator*!


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 14, 2016)

So I just put in a big order at MNPCTech stay tuned! 

*two vandal switches in black along*
*with 2-pin connectors and one switch plate in black*








*12x24 round modders mesh*





*Black pop rivets for the case*





*PC Chassis pop rivet tool*





*2* 12x12 red colored acrylic sheets*





*6/32 – ¼ red anodized screws*





*2 white 12 inch LED strip and one red 12 inch LED strip*





*The ATX pin removal tool*


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm lost, did you do a Mod if so where is it? I see painted fans and 2 computers in a tower. Or is the Mod coming in......................


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 14, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> I'm lost, did you do a Mod if so where is it? I see painted fans and 2 computers in a tower. Or is the Mod coming in......................



Well considering I just ordered stuff from MNPCTech and there's none of it on the build currently, I thought it would be pretty obvious.

I'm like 10% done my mod so keep an eye out


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 16, 2016)

So this is what a Case Labs XL-ATX motherboard tray looks ready to be mounted to another case and transformed into ITX  One more of these to come possibly!


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 20, 2016)

The top has a tab with a spot for two rivets initially, but I had to chop that down. Along with this, I brought the whole bottom of the tray and expansion slots up to the last expansion slots height. This, technically puts me at 214mm. Once I'm done the second one, this case will be dual ITX with both a removable tray. I'm keeping the trays up to the size of the CPU cutout on these trays for cable management. I'm also still debating of the orientation of both of these. I have the choice between both regular, both reverse or one of both and have windowed side panels on both sides.

The trays them selves are done, just a tiny bit of sanding left and the paint will come later on. The turquoise paint was only put on for drawing purposes


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 21, 2016)

Great project, looking forward to next update!


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 21, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> Well considering I just ordered stuff from MNPCTech and there's none of it on the build currently, I thought it would be pretty obvious.
> 
> I'm like 10% done my mod so keep an eye out



 Obvious you mean cause you posted photo's of a complete dual computer? Maybe a little less PISSY if you wanna get free stuff and people take you seriously.


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 21, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Obvious you mean cause you posted photo's of a complete dual computer? Maybe a little less PISSY if you wanna get free stuff and people take you seriously.



I'm sorry if you took my comment as "PISSY" it was not my intention. Regardless, I'm only starting my mod, I did not register on TPU just to show a tiny case mod. This build is just starting and I hope you can enjoy what I'll be doing.


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 21, 2016)

Alright guys, I need help deciding what layout I'll be using. I have my mind set on one, but I want to know what you guys think!


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 22, 2016)

With the second ITX tray done, I've decided on this layout!


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 23, 2016)

So I just got a new sponsor on board! I'll let you guess who! ​


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 23, 2016)

Didn't mean to high jack, I get pissy too. You got some hairy feet  now that i know yer not a kid. Your lay out looks fine, I'd like to see a gap between upper n the lower corners to allow for cable management(assume already done). More pictures less talking...........


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 23, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Didn't mean to high jack, I get pissy too. You got some hairy feet  now that i know yer not a kid. Your lay out looks fine, I'd like to see a gap between upper n the lower corners to allow for cable management(assume already done). More pictures less talking...........



Glad we're on the right foot again. (pun intended).

Could you take my epic paint drawing in this post, edit it and show me where you mean? If you save it, 1 pixel = 1mm. It's scaled properly.


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 24, 2016)

Finished building the rear panel


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 25, 2016)

Figured you guys would be interested in a bigger update! 5 hours of work = a new rear I/O panel. Only a small detail left, bonus points to who ever finds it! Also a bonus of my helper, she sunbathes more than anything though.


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 27, 2016)

So I started working on the front of the case, behind the P400's front panel. The front of this case will be turned into exhaust. A spot for both 140mm and 120mm fans for the top and bottom of the case. This is part one of the bracket I will be creating for the PSU and power splitter. The PSU mount I'm using is from a Bitfenix Prodigy M. The aluminium sheet came from one of the Case Labs trays I butchered. No sense in wasting that high quality aluminium!


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 29, 2016)

Only fools don't change their minds! Changed the power splitter orientation along with salvaging more Case Labs trays! 





I love this ruler, every modder seriously needs one!


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 30, 2016)

And done!  Only the mounting holes for the whole thing to the front panel and a better spacer for between the PSU and Power Splitter mounting plate!


----------



## Duality92 (Jul 11, 2016)

​
So I'm back from a week of vacation visiting my family 

While home, I was talking to my father about my current mod and he said he found a few years ago, 4 lengths of aluminium square tubing that if I could use them, I could have them. Ends up, I brought around 448"++ of square tubing (Yes, that's almost 40 feet) of thick square tubing. I had to cut them in around 32"+ lenghts to be able to bring them in the car. These should help me quite a bit in my build!

I might be able to make more progress this week, I've spent quite a bit drawing out the front panels cuts this afternoon, so that's what you should be seeing next


----------



## Duality92 (Jul 15, 2016)

​
So, this is a huge tease of what's to come, I still have TONS to do, but the layout is visible. So will be everything. This will be the cable management of a life time but I've got a very good idea on how to manage it


----------



## Duality92 (Jul 20, 2016)

So, I with the square tubing aluminium, I made myself 12 of these, anyone care to guess what they're for?


----------



## Duality92 (Jul 21, 2016)

New sponsor! Welcome to bequiet! who will be supplying me with 4 of their 80mm Pure Wings 2 fans! These fans are gorgeous!

*Product Page*


----------



## Duality92 (Jul 22, 2016)

Another new sponsor! This time it's Gigabyte with Two ITX motherboards! One for each system!

*The motherboards*

The Kaveri FM2+, ITX, GA-F2A88XN-WIFI along with the Skylake 1151, ITX, GA-Z170N-Gaming 5





​


----------



## Duality92 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey guys! Sorry for the lack of update the last week! I will be however, be on vacation next week so I hope I can make a great big update for you guys!


----------



## Duality92 (Jul 28, 2016)

I got these much faster than I had expected! :O

Thanks so much Gigabyte ([@]GBT-MatthewH[/@]) for the help! Without you this wouldn't be as good! Without further ado, here they are!  The Kaveri FM2+, ITX, GA-F2A88XN-WIFI along with the Skylake 1151, ITX, GA-Z170N-Gaming 5!


----------



## Duality92 (Aug 3, 2016)

​
So I want to welcome Diginate.com to the party. They do all sorts of custom decals! Check them out! 

Also got the BeQuiet! 80mm fans! They're beauts!


----------



## Duality92 (Aug 5, 2016)

So, I had a bit of free time this morning, I had the chance to cut both rear panel SSD/2.5" HDD trays! I used my trusty dremel with a small end mill  These are done 100% by hand.


----------



## Duality92 (Aug 5, 2016)

Played around all afternoon with the cables, the red ones you see are the phanteks extensions, they are a bit thicker than the CableMod ones so they're hard to put in, but once they're in, they don't move, it's a bit of a trade off. I like it, but my thumb hates it. This is just a quick and dirty testing and preliminary cable management. I will need to get my Phanteks Power Splitter and PWM hubs back!  Also two more fans to install eventually when the time comes!


----------



## Duality92 (Aug 15, 2016)

So after almost a week of planning, I finally drew out the bracket that will be used to hold both Phanteks PWM splitters, I won't reveal much yet, but I will be, as always, recycling a piece of aluminium salvaged from a Case Labs tray!

Also, I will be attempting to mod the PWM splitters so that they only use power from SATA because currently they're made to draw power from the 4-pin connector and SATA combined.

I had trouble with my last power splitter, but Phanteks came through and is sending me another of their power splitters, which I should be getting shortly, this will help me advance in the project a bit more!

Once all of this is done, I will need to mod one of the Phanteks CPU coolers to fit on the Gigabyte Z170N Gaming 5 because there's a bit of inteference with the WiFi module.

Since I removed the motherboard tray, I will need to make something to keep the case square, this will be made with angled brackets place in the bottom corners. Paired with two full plexi windows, the case will be structurally solid again


----------



## Duality92 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sorry for the long delay without any updates, after a lot of though, I bought myself a 3D printer, this will help tremendously with my build. Stay tuned for more!


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Dear forum followers and viewers,

I am sad to announce that I have to cancel my The Duality build. It’s for a reason that I cannot take blame, that I will explain to you in detail.

Some of you might have noticed the stall in my work. This, entirely, is because of the power splitter and/or PWM hubs from Phanteks. Back in May, the power splitter with the PWM hubs managed to kill 2 storage drives and my MSI Z170A Gaming M5. After 3 months of false promises and a whole lot of empty apologies, I received a reimbursement for these. The problem is that I sent back both the power splitter and PWM hubs so they could test them.

I’ve had false promises of them telling me I would get replacement parts for these items, but never did. They even confirmed to me these had shipped, but never gave me a tracking number and two month has passed since then. I am very doubtful they actually sent anything.

I really hope this does not tarnish my reputation because I have tried, at least once a week since the beginning of May to resolve this issue. I’ve truly used all of my resources and never wanted for this to end this way.

I also will not be selling any parts that I have been sponsored. If I have no use for these parts, they will be given away, for free.

My sincerest apologies, 

Duality92.*​


----------



## Vario (Sep 12, 2016)

Really sucks about the splitter.  Guess it might be best for consumers to avoid those products.  I wonder if it is a grounding issue with it.


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 12, 2016)

No idea, but the PCB quality and components were sub-par.

http://phanteks.com/forum/showthread.php?408-The-killer-Phanteks-power-splitter


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 12, 2016)

For those who won't subscribe to phanteks forum only to see a couple pictures :


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 13, 2016)

I didn't touch anything on the PCB, it came to me like that.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 13, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> I didn't touch anything on the PCB, it came to me like that.



Wow I'm surprised you had the courage to plug that in at all. I know that is alot "post" damage but it still looks like it was a pretty shoddy job before it popped everything...


----------



## Vario (Sep 13, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> I didn't touch anything on the PCB, it came to me like that.


Wow thats some low quality shit right there.

I have a phanteks heatsink and its pretty high quality but I guess avoid anything more sophisticated then that.  All this stuff is made by various different chinese OEMs anyway, they must have used the lowest bidder to make that shit.


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 13, 2016)

I only checked it after the damage was done unfortunately.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow, I think drunk and blindfolded I could solder better than that.



blobster21 said:


> For those who won't subscribe to phanteks forum only to see a couple pictures :


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah it's a pretty sloppy job. I'd hate to be the others that are using this product.


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 15, 2016)

​
so, after pestering Frozen-Q relentlessly, we finaly concluded a design for a custom case to build in. The case base is the the *Frozen-Q Apex mATX*.

This case will be modified to take in two ITX rigs, one with a full GPU and the other with just the motherboard AND two full ATX power supplies!


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 19, 2016)

​
One of two radiators done!


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 23, 2016)

​
I've been in great discussions with Frozen Q about the custom Apex mATX case. It seems that putting two full ITX systems and a full custom watercooling loop into an mATX chassis isn't the easiest task, who would've thought? 

That means,



 Two ITX boards (One with a big GPU)
 Two ATX Power Supplies
 Two 280mm Radiators
 Two (actually three) SSDs
 etc etc. I think you get where I'm going with this 


Stay tuned!


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 24, 2016)

​
Prototyping some new cable combs  Expect to see more 3D printing!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 25, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> ​
> I've been in great discussions with Frozen Q about the custom Apex mATX case. It seems that putting two full ITX systems and a full custom watercooling loop into an mATX chassis isn't the easiest task, who would've thought?
> 
> That means,
> ...


I seen something, I forgot where, that uses 1 power supply and completely splits it, it has 2 separate sets of modular connections to use on 2 boards.

Ill try to find it again.

EDIT: well that was lucky i found it first try > http://www.phanteksusa.com/products/phanteks-power-splitter


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 25, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I seen something, I forgot where, that uses 1 power supply and completely splits it, it has 2 separate sets of modular connections to use on 2 boards.
> 
> Ill try to find it again.
> 
> EDIT: well that was lucky i found it first try > http://www.phanteksusa.com/products/phanteks-power-splitter


read the whole thread, that particular component fried his parts


Duality92 said:


> *Dear forum followers and viewers,*
> 
> *I am sad to announce that I have to cancel my The Duality build. It’s for a reason that I cannot take blame, that I will explain to you in detail.*
> 
> ...


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 26, 2016)

ya I didnt scroll up that far, sad to see Phanteks drop the ball like that.


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 26, 2016)

They've rectified the situation since. Also they are revising both the PWM hub and Power Splitter.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 26, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> They've rectified the situation since. Also they are revising both the PWM hub and Power Splitter.


Rectified how? They gonna let you be a guinea pig with the rest of your build parts again?


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 26, 2016)

Well, TPU doesn't let me update the OP anymore, so if you look at the OP on Overclock.net, you'll that I won't be using the power splitter anymore.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1596945/...-custom-frozen-q-apex-matx/0_20#post_25060422 (Mods, if it isn't alright for me to post outside links to other forums, just remove it please)

I'll be using two of their PWM splitters still, but I won't be using the Power Splitter for this build. I will be however, taking pictures of the new revision.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 26, 2016)

I like how the pics arranged and hidden "there", instead of the bug ugly spoilers button here.

Why 2 PWM hubs? I have been wanting to try 2 PWM hubs controlled thru NZXT's GRID+ (I still need to get another one).


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 26, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I like how the pics arranged and hidden "there", instead of the bug ugly spoilers button here.
> 
> Why 2 PWM hubs? I have been wanting to try 2 PWM hubs controlled thru NZXT's GRID+ (I still need to get another one).



One per system. They'll be running each 2* 140mm PWM Phanteks fans. If one system heats up, two of the fans will speed up, if both heat up, all four fans will speed up.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 26, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> One per system. They'll be running each 2* 140mm PWM Phanteks fans. If one system heats up, two of the fans will speed up, if both heat up, all four fans will speed up.


just 2 fans? for each hub? You dont need a PWM hub for just 2 fans, just use a Y connector for each system plugged into the system header, then use a program like SpeedFan to control temps thru the same system header.

The concept of using 2 PWM hubs like you want might sound cool, but, IMO, its not practical, unless you plan on adding more fans later on. Besides thats extra cables and clutter you dont really need in this build.


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 26, 2016)

How is the P400, been looking to replace my Overseer.


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 26, 2016)

BirdyNV said:


> How is the P400, been looking to replace my Overseer.



Check the OC3D review on youtube, it's long, but worth it.



DeathtoGnomes said:


> just 2 fans? for each hub? You dont need a PWM hub for just 2 fans, just use a Y connector for each system plugged into the system header, then use a program like SpeedFan to control temps thru the same system header.
> 
> The concept of using 2 PWM hubs like you want might sound cool, but, IMO, its not practical, unless you plan on adding more fans later on. Besides thats extra cables and clutter you dont really need in this build.



One will be running 4 non-PWM fans and the other will be running 1 non-PWM fan too. 9 fans total.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 26, 2016)

Ok now Im confused, what's it gonna be 2 fans per hub or 5? I must not be understanding something here. Please explain how you plan to use the hubs and all the fans? Hubs only have 1 input and uses 1 fan for speed feedback, they dont distinguish between PWM and non-PWM.


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 26, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Ok now Im confused, what's it gonna be 2 fans per hub or 5? I must not be understanding something here. Please explain how you plan to use the hubs and all the fans? Hubs only have 1 input and uses 1 fan for speed feedback, they dont distinguish between PWM and non-PWM.



PWM fans will be controlled, non-PWM will stay at 100%.


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 27, 2016)

After much tinkering the best I can do with the 6600K is 4.7 GHz @ 1.488v load and 1565/8002 for the GTX 970 on Time Spy benchmark. As far as the 7870K goes, previously my best overclock was 4.5 GHz @ 1.5v with AMD Overdrive, but I can't wait to try it with BIOS overclocking.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15076547


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 27, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> After much tinkering the best I can do with the 6600K is 4.7 GHz @ 1.488v load and 1565/8002 for the GTX 970 on Time Spy benchmark. As far as the 7870K goes, previously my best overclock was 4.5 GHz @ 1.5v with AMD Overdrive, but I can't wait to try it with BIOS overclocking.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15076547


4.5 is a pretty decent OC, my 880K is at that right now haha


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 27, 2016)

BirdyNV said:


> 4.5 is a pretty decent OC, my 880K is at that right now haha



This was under a Phanteks low profile heatsink, I can't wait to see what it'll do under water  I also don't mind pushing my voltages too 

I'm doing my current testing with a Phononics Hex 2.0 CPU cooler. I'm actually very impressed. It keeps an average core temp of 75°C at 1.488v load.


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 27, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> This was under a Phanteks low profile heatsink, I can't wait to see what it'll do under water  I also don't mind pushing my voltages too
> 
> I'm doing my current testing with a Phononics Hex 2.0 CPU cooler. I'm actually very impressed. It keeps an average core temp of 75°C at 1.488v load.


Mine hovers around 70 to 72 with my Cryorig C7, I'm kinda afraid of pushing my voltages until my H60 comes in haha


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 27, 2016)

BirdyNV said:


> Mine hovers around 70 to 72 with my Cryorig C7, I'm kinda afraid of pushing my voltages until my H60 comes in haha



I'm talking about my 6600K, I don't remember the temps for the 7870K


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 27, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> I'm talking about my 6600K, I don't remember the temps for the 7870K


Ohhh, okay haha. I'm tracking now. I usually run with AMD because I've had nothing but good experiences with customer support from the board partners and AMD themselves. (Honestly wanna push my 470 so hard it breaks haha)


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm an AMD fanboy myself. I have a 7870K for this build and I have a FX-8350 in this build. http://www.overclock.net/t/1608793/...t-build-ocn-has-ever-seen-fractal-design/0_20

Nothing but Gigabyte board, love them.


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 27, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> I'm an AMD fanboy myself. I have a 7870K for this build and I have a FX-8350 in this build. http://www.overclock.net/t/1608793/...t-build-ocn-has-ever-seen-fractal-design/0_20
> 
> Nothing but Gigabyte board, love them.


What really inspired you to do this build?


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 27, 2016)

BirdyNV said:


> What really inspired you to do this build?



The one I linked to OCN of the one this thread is for?


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 27, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> The one I linked to OCN of the one this thread is for?


This one, sorry, just read the beginning again, and wow, pretty interesting.


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 27, 2016)

BirdyNV said:


> This one, sorry, just read the beginning again, and wow, pretty interesting.



It's an HTPC and Gaming PC combo. I needed a bit of grunt for the HTPC because my fiancé plays sometimes Minecraft or other games on the TV. I will basically have the PC on my desk with an extension going behind our sectional sofa to a powered 7 port USB hub. Which has a Logitech K400 and a wireless mouse for using that PC. I also have a seperate wireless mouse and Microsoft Arc keyboard on my desk to be able to control the HTPC if needed. Basically the HTPC will have a total of 256GB of space and the Gaming PC will have 384GB+250GB HDD.

All storage will be done on the other PC, via network, it will also control my 3D printer. It has 3*2TB+256GB SSD.


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 27, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> It's an HTPC and Gaming PC combo. I needed a bit of grunt for the HTPC because my fiancé plays sometimes Minecraft or other games on the TV. I will basically have the PC on my desk with an extension going behind our sectional sofa to a powered 7 port USB hub. Which has a Logitech K400 and a wireless mouse for using that PC. I also have a seperate wireless mouse and Microsoft Arc keyboard on my desk to be able to control the HTPC if needed. Basically the HTPC will have a total of 256GB of space and the Gaming PC will have 384GB+250GB HDD.
> 
> All storage will be done on the other PC, via network, it will also control my 3D printer. It has 3*2TB+256GB SSD.


Got you seems like a real fun project (from seeing what you've been going through I bet its been nailbiting) haha. Honestly I really want to just do some more liquid cooling things.


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 27, 2016)

Is your current PC water cooled at all?


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 27, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> Is your current PC water cooled at all?


Nope, all air. I want to do a sorta ghetto loop. Im wondering if I could make a 480 waterblock fit on my 470.


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 27, 2016)

With used, older generation water cooling stuff, you can make yourself a loop for not too expensive actually.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 27, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> PWM fans will be controlled, non-PWM will stay at 100%.


Well since you refuse to be forthcoming about the fan setup, I will assume its pointless to ask any questions at all.


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 27, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Well since you refuse to be forthcoming about the fan setup, I will assume its pointless to ask any questions at all.



I don't understand what you're saying?

non-PWM fans will run at 100% on a PWM hub since they are not being controlled by the PWM signal. I can't talk about the final fan setup because it's not final yet. The case is still under going design.

So, I have 4 PWM fans to run and will run two on each system. I also will have 5 non-PWM fans to run, which can be split however I want.

Each motherboard has 2*4-pin connector, assuming only one of them actually puts out a PWM signal.

If you would read this post you would see that I have 4 non-pwm fans. With case mentionned (Frozen Q Apex mATX) you see that there are 5*120mm fans. With the mention of me using 2*280mm radiators means that two of the 240mm fan setup will actually be 280mm sized. This brings us to a total of 4 * 80mm, 4 * 140mm and 1 * 120mm. After speaking with the owner about my design today, we came to the conclusion that 2*280mm will affect case rigidity so we'll be aiming for 1 * 280 and 1 * 240. This brings the actual total to 4 * 80mm, 2 * 140mm, 3 * 120mm. The two 140mm being PWM will be on one splitter and two of the 120mm PWM will be on the second splitter. The 4 * 80mm and rear 120mm fan will be seperated between both PWM hubs.

This information was all available in the past pages. Did you read anything before saying I "refuse" to say anything about the forthcoming fan setup?



DeathtoGnomes said:


> ya I didnt scroll up that far, sad to see Phanteks drop the ball like that.



By reading this comment of yours, it's the second time you failed to read the thread.

First time was here.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 27, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> I don't understand what you're saying?
> 
> non-PWM fans will run at 100% on a PWM hub since they are not being controlled by the PWM signal.* I can't talk about the final fan setup because it's not final yet.* The case is still under going design.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry if I come across a bit brash. I'm trying to understand how you are splitting up all the fans.

By splitter, you mean a Y-cable? If yes, I assume plugged into the CPU_OPT header. Since CPU_*** is the only true PWM signal on most motherboards.

So there will only be 5 fans split between the 2 Hubs?  seems like a waste when a 5 channel fan controller would be more suited for the task.


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 28, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I'm sorry if I come across a bit brash. I'm trying to understand how you are splitting up all the fans.
> 
> By splitter, you mean a Y-cable? If yes, I assume plugged into the CPU_OPT header. Since CPU_*** is the only true PWM signal on most motherboards.
> 
> So there will only be 5 fans split between the 2 Hubs?  seems like a waste when a 5 channel fan controller would be more suited for the task.



There will be a total of 9 fans.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 28, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> There will be a total of 9 fans.


LOL getting answers from you is such a PITA. Ya, ya, ya you already said there will be 9 fans...

Cant you answer a direct question?


ohh wait it must be the Canuck thing, eh?


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 28, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> LOL getting answers from you is such a PITA. Ya, ya, ya you already said there will be 9 fans...
> 
> Cant you answer a direct question?
> 
> ...



Maybe if your answer would be clear, then maybe I could answer you adequately.

I'm done with your trolling, I'll just draw you a diagram, maybe then you'll understand, wait... I don't think that'll even be enough for you.

First, you said "So there will only be 5 fans split between the 2 Hubs?"

I said there will be 9 fans. That's answering your question directly.

Second, no I'm not using a Y-Splitter, I've never talked about one, I've already stated numerous times what I'll be using.

This is seriously the last message I direct towards you unless you can asks well formulated questions that have not been answered previously multiple times.

Thank you.

80mm be quiet * 4 to PWM hubs. Doesn't matter to which, they will run 100% (running as exhaust running over the power supplies)
120mm Phanteks PWM * 2 to PWM hub1 (for radiator 1)
140mm Phanteks PWM * 2 to PWM hub2 (for radiator 2)
Optional 92mm in the back as additional intake.

Ends up with 8 fans total. The front ones aren't sized to 120mm on this picture, and more stuff isn't done, it's an early render of the case.

Does this clear up anything?

I'm not sure where I'll mount the phanteks PWM hubs yet because I don't know exactly where I'll be mounting them. So I cannot tell you on which hub the fans will be connected.


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 28, 2016)

UPDATE TIME! 

We finally finished the design of the case. My creative mind goes crazy when I get to do customization. Cutting should be starting today!  This is an as-close-as-you'll-get render of the case 



​


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 28, 2016)

I'll just leave these here.









​


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 29, 2016)

I like this thread.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 29, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> Maybe if your answer would be clear, then maybe I could answer you adequately.
> 
> I'm done with your trolling, I'll just draw you a diagram, maybe then you'll understand, wait... I don't think that'll even be enough for you.
> 
> ...



I'm not trolling you, I am asking direct specific questions, if you cant understand what I am asking, then there is an obvious issue with reading comprehension and I should create a wall of text just so you can understand what is being asked in context of the whole discussion.

What I do know is that is that I dont think you know how the Phanteks PWM hubs actually work, according to the information you provided of how you intend "all 9 fans" to work for you.  I wanted to try to help, but... So good luck with that.

Other than that, its a nice case design.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 29, 2016)

I know that @Duality92 is a respected member of the staff on another website but he can't tell you about that.


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 29, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I'm not trolling you, I am asking direct specific questions, if you cant understand what I am asking, then there is an obvious issue with reading comprehension and I should create a wall of text just so you can understand what is being asked in context of the whole discussion.
> 
> What I do know is that is that I dont think you know how the Phanteks PWM hubs actually work, according to the information you provided of how you intend "all 9 fans" to work for you.  I wanted to try to help, but... So good luck with that.
> 
> Other than that, its a nice case design.



I do know how the hub works. It will control PWM fans based on the lead going to the motherboard and only report back RPM signal of the first one connected (in the first slot on the hub). For non-PWM fans, they will just run at 100% because they will not get modulated.

Do you know how PWM works?


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just to let you all know, I should be getting pictures of the assembled case today  To not reveal too much the paper backing will remain (it's actually to protect it during shipping, but helps to not reveal too much


----------



## Duality92 (Sep 30, 2016)

​


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 1, 2016)

I can't tell you exactly what but I've got something big coming. Something Pascal big from Gigabyte.


----------



## Vario (Oct 1, 2016)

I love that grill pattern!


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 1, 2016)

Vario said:


> I love that grill pattern!



That's the custom work I had frozenQ do!  

Along with dual ITX!


----------



## Vario (Oct 1, 2016)

What kind of price was it to cut it?  I'd love to do my front panel or something.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 1, 2016)

Wait, is this just a Parvum case with custom patterns? The "Frozen-Q Apex" branding is somewhat confusing, as is that Frozen-Q "designed" it.

Don't get me wrong, I like the looks of the case. Also, lots of respect as I do recognize you from "that forum" during my time there, particularly of the great final shots of your rather small build in the ISK600. It turns out that we have similar methods of putting our names on the photos we take


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 2, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Wait, is this just a Parvum case with custom patterns? The "Frozen-Q Apex" branding is somewhat confusing, as is that Frozen-Q "designed" it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like the looks of the case. Also, lots of respect as I do recognize you from "that forum" during my time there, particularly of the great final shots of your rather small build in the ISK600. It turns out that we have similar methods of putting our names on the photos we take



Actually, it's a case, made from Frozen-Q (the same guys that make spiral reservoirs). They started making cases in 2009 from acrylic and retailing them in 2012. They just never were known for that 

These? https://imageshack.com/a/ORu4/1. I really appreciated the kind words ^^

Is your username the same "over there"?


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 2, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> Actually, it's a case, made from Frozen-Q (the same guys that make spiral reservoirs). They started making cases in 2009 from acrylic and retailing them in 2012. They just never were known for that
> 
> These? https://imageshack.com/a/ORu4/1. I really appreciated the kind words ^^
> 
> Is your username the same "over there"?



That's the build. And yes, name is the same. I moved off to TPU over a year ago. It still kinda sucks that we don't have a little SFF club of our own over here, considering how much work I've done in that field since leaving. 

Not sure if "something Pascal big" is a Gigabyte 1070 or a 1080 (or 1080 Ti? ), let's hope for the latter


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 3, 2016)

I


tabascosauz said:


> That's the build. And yes, name is the same. I moved off to TPU over a year ago. It still kinda sucks that we don't have a little SFF club of our own over here, considering how much work I've done in that field since leaving.
> 
> Not sure if "something Pascal big" is a Gigabyte 1070 or a 1080 (or 1080 Ti? ), let's hope for the latter



1080 Ti would be eeepppiicccc, but I didn't aim that high 

Do you mind sharing with me why you left? (you can PM me if you wish)


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 3, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> I
> 1080 Ti would be eeepppiicccc, but I didn't aim that high
> 
> Do you mind sharing with me why you left? (you can PM me if you wish)



IMO TPU has a little more in the "community" aspect, less talk and more discussion. That's just the feeling I had. Also a better alerts system in place here. TPU is smaller though, which probably accounts for all these.

@hertz9753 Acrylic.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 3, 2016)

I am a retired staff member from that other site.  I still contribute here and there. 

What is that case made out of?  I think I missed that post.


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 3, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I am a retired staff member from that other site.  I still contribute here and there.
> 
> What is that case made out of?  I think I missed that post.



Acrylic


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Duality92 (Oct 4, 2016)

Rear panel and bottom motherboard mounting location preview 







​


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 6, 2016)

Preview of things to come!


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 7, 2016)

So next week will be big. I'm getting my new video card (Thursday) and my case (Tuesday)!!


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 10, 2016)

*sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon...*​


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 11, 2016)

Big thank you to ModMyMods for the sponsorship. Really is a pleasure working with the guys over there!

I've updated the OP with the list of what they'll be sponsoring.






Spoiler: In case you don't want to go all the way back to the OP




 *2 * Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Acetal - Intel/AMD*
 *Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 240mm*
 *Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 280mm*
 *Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 M01*
 *Alphacool VPP755 EisPumpe*
 *Alphacool Eisdecke D5 Top - Plexi G1/4 - V.3*
 *4 * Alphacool G1/4 Passthrough Connector - Black*
 *4 * Alphacool Eiszapfen 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD Compression Fitting - Black 6-pack*
 *10 * Alphacool Eiszapfen 45° Angled Rotatable Adapter Fitting - Black*
 *10 * Alphacool Eiszapfen 90° Angled Rotatable Adapter Fitting - Black*
 *4 * Phobya LEDready Twin 5mm Ultra-bright white 30cm - Black*
 *20 feet of Mayhems 3/8"-5/8" (10/16mm) Ultra Clear Tubing*
 *Mayhems X1 UV Blue Concentrate 250ML*


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 12, 2016)

​


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 13, 2016)

This update doesn't need many words.


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 14, 2016)

Progress and planning is being made  I'll try to make more this weekend and do some proper pictures. For now, I leave you with this.


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 21, 2016)

Care package from ModMyMods! 




​


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 21, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> Maybe if your answer would be clear, then maybe I could answer you adequately.
> 
> I'm done with your trolling, I'll just draw you a diagram, maybe then you'll understand, wait... I don't think that'll even be enough for you.
> 
> ...




I think you are amazing for being so patient. I prefer the patient approach, and just wait and watch/read quietly your current project. As you are obviously busy with your build and for you to even explain in such great detail is kinda amazing and kind.

I think faster than I can patiently explain. Vroom vroom and my project is done, and I rather do the explaining after my project in complete.

Thank you so much for taking your time in sharing. Love the ideas!


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 27, 2016)

Little update, things are getting done  Lots of work to do with a two week deadline!! Tube combs galore 

Also, it kind of hurts modifying a custom made case, but it needs to be done!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 27, 2016)

that 2nd hose from the top coming thru the MB back plate just doesnt look right as it is. Maybe add a 135 degree elbow, like the ones coming off the Video card, add a second one to top fitting to keep up aesthetics.


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 27, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> that 2nd hose from the top coming thru the MB back plate just doesnt look right as it is. Maybe add a 135 degree elbow, like the ones coming off the Video card, add a second one to top fitting to keep up aesthetics.



I actually like the tube look without the elbow joints, the tubes get more emphasis than the clunky joints. A more homogenous look of tubes and motherboard than clunky joints, of course just my opinions


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 27, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> that 2nd hose from the top coming thru the MB back plate just doesnt look right as it is. Maybe add a 135 degree elbow, like the ones coming off the Video card, add a second one to top fitting to keep up aesthetics.



I will, I share the same opinion as you about this.

What I will actually do, is print wider tube combs for that portion so it goes in straight instead of how it seems to be going in crooked right now. I will also be reversing the bottom two.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 28, 2016)

i dont think wider tube combs would as necessary if you get the tube angles closer together.


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 28, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> I will, I share the same opinion as you about this.
> 
> What I will actually do, is print wider tube combs for that portion so it goes in straight instead of how it seems to be going in crooked right now. I will also be reversing the bottom two.




Nice!!


----------



## Duality92 (Oct 29, 2016)

Getting moar done! pump installed and plumbed. Missing a ST30 280 because I realized because of the Z170 board 8-pin location, it simply will not fit with the 45mm thick. Also missing the reservoir from Frozen-Q.













​


----------



## Duality92 (Nov 7, 2016)

Last picture update before the final shots! This build has so many cables, it's proving to be quite a challenge, with the help of my 3D printer, it makes it easier!













​


----------



## Duality92 (Nov 14, 2016)

Final update! I hope everyone that followed is excited as I am about this build, I really loved how it turned out!  Cheers!










































































































​


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 14, 2016)

Understated lighting on a beautiful build, I love it!


----------



## Duality92 (Nov 14, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Understated lighting on a beautiful build, I love it!



Thanks! 

While almost every single build right now contains rigid tubing and overkill lighting, I went for a more subtle lighting and organized soft tubing


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 14, 2016)

Duality92 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> While almost every single build right now contains rigid tubing and overkill lighting, I went for a more subtle lighting and organized soft tubing


How are temps with the way you have things plumbed?


----------



## Duality92 (Nov 14, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> How are temps with the way you have things plumbed?



I haven't even gone that far with it yet.


----------



## Duality92 (Nov 21, 2016)

With my entry into the gigabyte 30th anniversary case mod competition, voting is now enabled for the "fan favorite" this enables you to win prizes too! You can select more than one build for your vote and you can vote once a day until the 19th of December!

Vote here! http://event.gigabyte.us/mod2win/vote/

I'd appreciate your vote if you think my build is worth it!


----------

